# B&S 18.5 Intek Vtwin fuel pump leak



## badger14 (Apr 14, 2015)

Briggs and Stratton 18.5 Intek V twin, ran fine last season, started this spring but is leaking out of 2 small pin holes in the face of the fuel pump. The holes seem like they belong there.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes they do as they are pressure bleed points so pump can operate. If the fuel is leaking from there you have a bad diaphragm in the pump. If it is the plastic version which most are they are none repairable; just replacement.

Also there is bronze air bleed on the other side that can leak but most times that would oil caused by a blown head gasket.

These pumps can also leak fuel back through the vacuum port of the pump into the crankcase when the diaphragms are bad so check your oil level.


----------

